# Signs that Ski Season is getting closer



## dlague (Aug 1, 2017)

Well it may seem odd that on August 1st this post would have anything worth while, however, there have been several events already.

1. whaler has been trip planning
2. passes have arrived in the mail
3. ski movie trailers are coming out
4. Colorado Ski Country USA announced the availability of the Gems Card $25 (16 two fers or 8 30% off)
5. The 5th and 6th grade passports Registration is open in Colorado soon to be followed by VT, NH and NY
6. Ads for lodging deals for the next season are popping up
7. Best of all, gear is starting to roll in


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 2, 2017)

Well technically the 2017 season isnt over yet since Mammoth is still running 7 days a week.


----------



## dlague (Aug 2, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Well technically the 2017 season isnt over yet since Mammoth is still running 7 days a week.



True for about 4 more days!  But Mammoth's closing it not stopping the preseason marketing, sales and planning.  Even SkiNH has their 2017-2018 links set up for the 4th and 5th grade passports as well as discounted lift tickets but there is not real content.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 2, 2017)

I saw a billboard for Whiteface on the NJ Turnpike last week (although to be fair it is possible it is there all year round).


----------



## Jully (Aug 2, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I saw a billboard for Whiteface on the NJ Turnpike last week (although to be fair it is possible it is there all year round).



I think I saw the same billboard a little over a month ago when I was down in NJ visiting family. Might be there year round sadly.


----------



## dlague (Aug 2, 2017)

And the count downs are starting



> Back to school? More like back to snow! We’re officially 100 days away from Keystone’s Opening Day!



and on Lovelands Website - less than 60 days for snow making


----------



## cdskier (Aug 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> And the count downs are starting
> 
> and on Lovelands Website - less than 60 days for snow making



I've seen several posts on Facebook about countdowns to snowmaking recently (probably from either Killington or Ski The East)


----------



## Glenn (Aug 2, 2017)

It was in the low 50's Sunday morning in SoVT.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 2, 2017)

So far this week I've taken delivery of new goggles for myself, new ski pants for my oldest son, adjustable poles for him.
About to pull the trigger on some Roces adjustable ski boots as well. Now is a great time to buy the gear with all the sales going on.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 2, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> About to pull the trigger on some Roces adjustable ski boots as well. Now is a great time to buy the gear with all the sales going on.



Nah.... pull the trigger on the demo bindings.

/sarc


btw, cool idea. There have been many days that was cut short because the feet was getting sore.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 2, 2017)

jack97 said:


> Nah.... pull the trigger on the demo bindings.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> ...


The Roces are kids boots. Seems like a nice concept. We have two boys so can get multiple yrs out of these

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Aug 2, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> The Roces are kids boots. Seems like a nice concept. We have two boys so can get multiple yrs out of these
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Do the seasonal rental of boots, skis and poles.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 2, 2017)

Out in the backyard I saw my first sign of fall foliage!


----------



## jack97 (Aug 2, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> The Roces are kids boots. Seems like a nice concept. We have two boys so can get multiple yrs out of these
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app





tumbler said:


> Do the seasonal rental of boots, skis and poles.




Yep the Roces are for kids, I think its great. They introduced them to this country ~ 8 years ago and its still going strong. Something to be said for that.  From my experience, getting them adjusted through out the season is key. My daughter had growth spurts that sometimes happened from the beginning to end of the season. And getting them fitted at the beginning of the season was always a hassle since the ski shops are always swamped with rentals from Oct to Nov and then you have to go from shop to shop if you can't get the right fit.

If you have multiple kids then its a bigger savings, imo.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 2, 2017)

^^ Needless to say or perhaps I should say. When parents buy or rent boots before the season, they go for something on the tad bigger size and hope the kids feet will grow into that size by mid to late season. So the boots are never quite the right fit and with either the banging going on or the tight squeeze, the feet will get sore quick. 

Anyone parents who claims they never had this problem, I'll call bs.


----------



## dlague (Aug 2, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Do the seasonal rental of boots, skis and poles.



Agree!

At Benson's in Derry, NH  We did this with our kids up to like 10 years old.

JUNIOR SKI PACKAGES
– New Ski Lease (Shaped):
Includes skis, boots and bindings $159.00 (new)
– Used Ski Lease (Shaped):
Includes Boots, bindings and professionally tuned skis $109.00


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 2, 2017)

I've looked into the seasonal leases and like the idea but with 2 boys it makes much more sense for us to buy our equipment.
Last week I got adjustable poles for $23 that my sons can use for probably 10 yrs between them. The boots for $100 will last probably 2 maybe 3 yrs per kid. The skis are about $100 and last 2 yrs per kid.

I have friends I can hand the gear down to after I'm done as well so I'd rather have my own stuff.....makes for having the UPS truck show up really exciting for the boys as well!


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 2, 2017)

jack97 said:


> Yep the Roces are for kids, I think its great. They introduced them to this country ~ 8 years ago and its still going strong.



Glad to hear you liked the Roces---the reviews are nearly unanimously positive so I think I'll be buying some


----------



## tumbler (Aug 3, 2017)

3 boys and do the seasonal rentals.  Key is to do the rental at a shop where you ski so when there is an issue with the boot the shop can make adjustments.  Don't be bummed when the adjustable poles break or you see your son bashing them against a frozen tree, the kids put a beating on the poles.  Even more common is that they get taken by another kid by accident.  Again local ski shop will just give another set for the rest of the season.  Not saying your doing it wrong, just what my experiances have been with 3 boys.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 3, 2017)

Lift tickets are appearing on Liftopia for sale


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2017)

tumbler said:


> 3 boys and do the seasonal rentals.  Key is to do the rental at a shop where you ski so when there is an issue with the boot the shop can make adjustments.  Don't be bummed when the adjustable poles break or you see your son bashing them against a frozen tree, the kids put a beating on the poles.  Even more common is that they get taken by another kid by accident.  Again local ski shop will just give another set for the rest of the season.  Not saying your doing it wrong, just what my experiences have been with 3 boys.



My kids did not use poles until they were around 7 or 8.  In fact, I skied without poles while they were learning to reinforce it.  I wanted them to work on stance, balance, controlled turns etc.  Skiing without poles forces the skier to focus on and master proper turn initiation and form.  Look into any ski school guide or ski training for kids and you can read all about it.  The mentality, hold off as long as possible.  Most young children are not ready in their early skiing year to multi task and think about making proper turns and using the poles at the same time.  What results is development of bad habits where poles are just tagging along for the ride so they can be used to push themselves around when they need to.  Many ski teams even teach with out poles as well.

Food for thought!  This would have been a great thread to start.


----------



## tumbler (Aug 3, 2017)

dlague said:


> My kids did not use poles until they were around 7 or 8.  In fact, I skied without poles while they were learning to reinforce it.  I wanted them to work on stance, balance, controlled turns etc.  Skiing without poles forces the skier to focus on and master proper turn initiation and form.  Look into any ski school guide or ski training for kids and you can read all about it.  The mentality, hold off as long as possible.  Most young children are not ready in their early skiing year to multi task and think about making proper turns and using the poles at the same time.  What results is development of bad habits where poles are just tagging along for the ride so they can be used to push themselves around when they need to.  Many ski teams even teach with out poles as well.
> 
> Food for thought!  This would have been a great thread to start.



Agreed, mine did not start using poles until about 7 or 8 also.  When they are with their ski groups boys tend to be boys and skiing a lot in the woods they get bashed up.  They also get around 50 days in a year so their equipment gets heavily used.

Another sign ski season is near- aimless conversations about mundane things like kids poles!


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Agreed, mine did not start using poles until about 7 or 8 also.  When they are with their ski groups boys tend to be boys and skiing a lot in the woods they get bashed up.  They also get around 50 days in a year so their equipment gets heavily used.
> 
> Another sign ski season is near- aimless conversations about mundane things like kids poles!



mundane possibly but pertinent if you have kids - mine are all grow up!


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2017)

for those with little kids - http://kidproject.org/series/ski-schooling/


----------



## urungus (Aug 3, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Glad to hear you liked the Roces---the reviews are nearly unanimously positive so I think I'll be buying some



I got the Roces for my son and they we thought they were great.  Really loved how you could adjust the size of the boot after a mid-season growth spurt without having to modify the skis bindings.  Unfortunately as of last season his feet got too big for even the largest Roces, so we have gone with the seasonal rental.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 3, 2017)

hmm.... maybe its a sign that the season is getting closer given there's a back and forth about kids ski boots.

In terms of adjustable pole, those twist types were good for a couple for a couple of seasons but after some banging around they lose their hold. Never tried a lock type hold since they were not around for kids years ago.

What worked is letting my pre teen to teen use my ski poles, I got short poles, aka "clown poles" for bump skiing. I get whats on sale and use pole adjusters.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 4, 2017)

jack97 said:


> hmm.... maybe its a sign that the season is getting closer given there's a back and forth about kids ski boots.
> 
> In terms of adjustable pole, those twist types were good for a couple for a couple of seasons but after some banging around they lose their hold. Never tried a lock type hold since they were not around for kids years ago.
> 
> What worked is letting my pre teen to teen use my ski poles, I got short poles, aka "clown poles" for bump skiing. I get whats on sale and use pole adjusters.



The poles arrived yesterday and they are a lock type not a twist. Seem pretty rigid.
Last yr's version of these for $23 shipped. I can see how the twist would not hold up over time....we'll see how these do.
Already told my 4.5 yr old they are only for skiing and not to hit his little brother with or scratch up the walls in the house.

https://www.evo.com/ski-poles/k2-sprout-boys


----------



## cdskier (Aug 4, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Already told my 4.5 yr old they are only for skiing and not to hit his little brother with or scratch up the walls in the house.



You're taking away all the fun!


----------



## jack97 (Aug 4, 2017)

cdskier said:


> You're taking away all the fun!



+1


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2017)

My Pole recycle procedure.....$5.00 tent sale scratched up poles with the same diameter of my 1985 Scott grips. Pull off grips,chuck pole in cordless drill, hold sandpaper and turn on drill,remove paint and have nice brushed aluminum finish, insert old grips on poles,repeat .Good for a few more years..


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 4, 2017)

Heard today for the first time this year the pinging of the acorn falling off the oak trees.  

Alex  

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 4, 2017)

It is getting closer but still 12 more weeks of boating up here so taking advantage of being on the water while we can!
I'm ready for this heat and humidity to end though.  Been a very humid summer even if it hasn't been super hot

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2017)

Snow on Monarch Pass today!

http://www.steamboattoday.com/news/snowing-in-august-on-colorados-monarch-pass/ 






Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Aug 10, 2017)

Snow on Pikes Peak this morning!






Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2017)

Just got season passes; Belleayre season passes w/ MAX pass add on. $1596 total for me and my 15 yo. Good deal for a ton of great eastern skiing.

Skiing T minus 90 days.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 15, 2017)

I've spotted a few Maple trees with a hint of color.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 15, 2017)

Last Payment for the Peak passes today...


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 15, 2017)

Up here many of my red maples have leaved already turning.


----------



## skinowworklater (Aug 16, 2017)

Dunkin Donuts has begun selling pumpkin flavored coffee, baked goods, and even pumpkin cream cheese.:???:


----------



## dlague (Aug 16, 2017)

A Basin posted this on FB

Don't miss out on our final Yoga Friday of the summer! 

and this

Our final Saturday event of the summer season is just around the corner! Our first-ever Local Brew Fest.

and this

Say goodbye to summer with a casual clam bake and lobster boil at A-Basin.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 16, 2017)

Where's my Powder magazine!?


----------



## dlague (Aug 16, 2017)

And this







Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, I feel better.The magazine is in the mail and Powder Mags Trailer Park is open.

http://www.powder.com/videos/the-tr...62CA6785B41C63FAD4C2B5A274FDAB4D137B9E86D7282


----------



## snoseek (Aug 16, 2017)

Getting cool at night. First frost should come soon. Still some snow up high.

Either way I bet most of you will ski before me.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 17, 2017)

46 degrees right now here in NH


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 17, 2017)

I almost had to turn my heat on in the car this morning.


----------



## Edd (Aug 17, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> 46 degrees right now here in NH



I'm thankful for the break in humidity that started yesterday. It certainly hasn't been Florida hot this summer but frequent 80-ish plus humid days I am aaaallll set with.


----------



## dlague (Aug 17, 2017)

Edd said:


> I'm thankful for the break in humidity that started yesterday. It certainly hasn't been Florida hot this summer but frequent 80-ish plus humid days I am aaaallll set with.



I do not miss that!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Where's my Powder magazine!?


Mine arrived today.

Also spotted at the local swimming hole today






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 22, 2017)

This was outside homedepot last night.....





Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Aug 23, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This was outside homedepot last night.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is CRAZY...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2017)

I need to check pellet prices.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 23, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This was outside homedepot last night.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't they know that this scares away the snow? (Maybe that's their idea...)


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This was outside homedepot last night.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the Kingston Home Depot?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 23, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I need to check pellet prices.


Just got 3 cords of wood delivered.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 23, 2017)

mbedle said:


> That is CRAZY...


Not really, retailers run things way earlier then the actual season.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2017)

Some nighttime low temps, with this Canadian air, are getting down into the mid-40s in mid-central Maine.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just got 3 cords of wood delivered.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice. I'm starting to split and stack kindling for the burning season up north.


----------



## skinowworklater (Aug 24, 2017)

Today show hyping that the "Count Down Clock " to the 2018 Winter Olympics has begun.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Is that the Kingston Home Depot?


It is.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 26, 2017)

Around Binghamton, Elmira today  the Sumac is showing some red....or maybe they hit it with herbicide?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 28, 2017)

*Both happened today:*

1) First SKI Magazine arrived.

2) Received pre-sale code for Warren Miller flic


Cant be long........


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2017)

First tent sale of the season is this weekend....

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Aug 28, 2017)

Got our MAX add-on passes in the mail today. VERY stoked.


----------



## slatham (Aug 29, 2017)

Hurricane season is picking up.......


----------



## ss20 (Aug 29, 2017)

slatham said:


> Hurricane season is picking up.......



Gee, really?  I hadn't heard....

:wink:


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2017)

My sons (19 and 14) and I watched a Warren Miller movie from 2011 last night at their request.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2017)

Powder Daze is happanin' now actually started last week through Labor day at Christy Sports.  Loveland 4 oaks transferable and can be all used on the same day with no black outs $149.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ghughes20 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's going to be 36 degrees @ Stratton on Friday night.  Crazy cold for this time of year, especially for southern VT.  Might be cold enough for a frost at the peak.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 31, 2017)

The stink bugs are starting to swarm the house and this year, the spotted lanternflies have come out in droves...


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2017)

mbedle said:


> The stink bugs are starting to swarm the house and this year, the spotted lanternflies have come out in droves...



No spotted lanternflies up here as far as I know


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 31, 2017)

mbedle said:


> the spotted lanternflies have come out in droves...



I've got tons as well , they seem like a non issue though as they favor Bittersweet weed vines that plauge my raspberry patch. Haven't seen any damage from them.The nymps are pretty cool looking and the adults are entertaining to poke and watch them fly 50' or so.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 31, 2017)

First frost of the season: (Killlington high peaks forecast)

TONIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. LOW AROUND 31. NORTH WEST WINDS 20 TO 30 MPH.


Mt Marcy - 25
Whiteface - 29

Mt Washington - "Near 20, possible record"


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2017)

ghughes20 said:


> It's going to be 36 degrees @ Stratton on Friday night.  Crazy cold for this time of year, especially for southern VT.  Might be cold enough for a frost at the peak.



Wild. I thought 44F just north of Bratt was cold last weekend...


----------



## machski (Sep 1, 2017)

Presidentials were frosted with rime this afternoon!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Sep 5, 2017)

Local ski shop tent sale on the calendar....


----------



## Glenn (Sep 5, 2017)

Stocked up on some goods at the SoVT tent sales this weekend.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 5, 2017)

Cherry is dropping leaves, early chestnuts also falling.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 5, 2017)

bought new bindings (needed) and a new jacket (totally unneeded) and now need new pants to match the new jacket. 

cleared work days off 12/16-1/2, and booked hotels all over the damn place while i figure out flights and destinations

spending money and planning to ski!


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> bought new bindings (needed) and a new jacket (totally unneeded) and now need new pants to match the new jacket.
> 
> cleared work days off 12/16-1/2, and booked hotels all over the damn place while i figure out flights and destinations
> 
> spending money and planning to ski!


I like it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2017)

From Crested Butte - all the while it was in the 80's on the Front Range - gotta love it!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 14, 2017)

Austrian ski areas opening

https://blog.liftopia.com/european-ski-resorts-opening-early-heavy-snowfall/?utm_source=Liftopia.com+Email+Subscriptions&utm_campaign=f2ed89aa4c-The_Goods_09_13_17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9720800db0-f2ed89aa4c-332873485&mc_cid=f2ed89aa4c&mc_eid=c1af70f9c9


Eight inches to fall in Montana

https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/usan...il&utm_term=newsletter&utm_campaign=2017-2018


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## trackbiker (Sep 15, 2017)

Purchased my 6X weekday ski pass to Blue today. It usually comes out in October but I got the email this morning.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 15, 2017)

Leaves are turning colors down here in the flat lands!


----------



## MountainDad1988 (Sep 17, 2017)

hey new guy had to reply to this one YAY!


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2017)

A Basin this morning!  Posted by them on FB.







Oh and saw this today






Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ironhippy (Sep 18, 2017)

Leaves are falling on the mountain bike trails around here.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2017)

It was a strange weekend in SoVT. Above average warm temps, with the leaves falling earlier than usual.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2017)

Glenn said:


> It was a strange weekend in SoVT. Above average warm temps, with the leaves falling earlier than usual.



Could be warmer this weekend as well.


----------



## Los (Sep 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Could be warmer this weekend as well.



Close to 90 on Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 20, 2017)

I realize everyone wants to be making early season turns up on the North Ridge in 4 weeks or so, but I'm happy the furnace isn't running right now.


----------



## granite (Sep 21, 2017)

Added to my quiver today brand new 177 cm Salomon QXT 92 skis for soft snow-woods-powder-crud-moguls.  My Blizzard Brahma's will be used for high speed skiing on front side groomers, hard pack and ice.  My K2 Amp Rictor 90 xti's with AT bindings are my all around-do everything ski.  On my boot bag are my Back Side mohair climbing skins specifically made and cut for the K2.  If you look closely at the boot bag you can see my max pass.  Finally, on the chair is the back side of an Obermeyer Charger parka that I purchased at the end of the ski season last year for half price.  I hope you like the back of the jacket, because if our ski paths cross; the back of the jacket is all you're going to see. 

Let it snow..........Let em rip!


----------



## machski (Sep 21, 2017)

The Sierra's from Truckee airport this morning.  More has fallen since.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 29, 2017)

http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases

Sunday River blew out the mice this morning. 



Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases
> 
> Sunday River blew out the mice this morning.
> 
> ...



Saw that. A nice thing to wake up to!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 29, 2017)

nice and chilly in nyc today. had to bust out the Patagonia fleece for the commute


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I realize everyone wants to be making early season turns up on the North Ridge in 4 weeks or so, but I'm happy the furnace isn't running right now.



Yeah, skiing the WROD....


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Yeah, skiing the WROD....



Infinitely better than not skiing (for a little while, at least)!


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jully said:


> Infinitely better than not skiing (for a little while, at least)!



Maybe for one day...


----------



## granite (Sep 29, 2017)

A little snow forecasted on Mount Washington Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you see what I see?  In Denver today and the mountains are bright and shiney!







Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Sep 30, 2017)

granite said:


> A little snow forecasted on Mount Washington Friday night into Saturday.



And it did snow


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2017)

Wood stove is going in VT! First fire of the season. Better late than never.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Terry (Oct 1, 2017)

26 and a solid frost here this morning. First frost of the season for us.


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2017)

Things are looking promising!

Loveland time lapse 






A Basin this morning


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 3, 2017)

that looks like really wet, heavy snow. That stuff is horrible to get out of the way, but great for a base! (if it doesn't melt)

Had to scrape the windshield this morning and turned on the heated seat on the way to work.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> that looks like really wet, heavy snow. That stuff is horrible to get out of the way, but great for a base! (if it doesn't melt)
> 
> Had to scrape the windshield this morning and turned on the heated seat on the way to work.



Yes base building at this time so perfect - I'll take it!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 5, 2017)

Yup,everybody is licking their chops to ski!


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Yup,everybody is licking their chops to ski!



In Colorado soon!


----------



## skinowworklater (Oct 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> In Colorado soon!


Winter storm Aiden!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 9, 2017)

And yet it feels like mid August here...


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 9, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> And yet it feels like mid August here...



Yesterday had to be one of the most miserable days of the year


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Oct 9, 2017)

mriceyman said:


> Yesterday had to be one of the most miserable days of the year



Yup, October and I still need to have the AC on even at night many days lately!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 9, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Yup, October and I still need to have the AC on even at night many days lately!



Our Central A/C is still going. Too damn humid! Damn house looked like a fishbowl this morning.


----------



## granite (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm having snow tires installed on my car tomorrow.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 10, 2017)

granite said:


> I'm having snow tires installed on my car tomorrow.



Don't jinx it! Ya have to wait until you're stuck and spinning tire in your driveway!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 10, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Don't jinx it! Ya have to wait until you're stuck and spinning tire in your driveway!



Or at least sometime in November...I'll probably have mine switched over late November.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 10, 2017)

granite said:


> I'm having snow tires installed on my car tomorrow.



Cancel the Appointment now!


----------



## granite (Oct 11, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Cancel the Appointment now!



In NH, the state gives you a birthday present: pay your town and state excise taxes and get your car inspected during the month that your birthday is in.  Every year I put snow tires on my car at the end of September and run them all year.  I drive about 50,000 miles a year.  The snow tires I put on my car aren't real aggressive, so it's a smooth ride and they don't make a lot of noise.  This year and last year I went with a Falken Espia, they still have plenty of tread left, although the front tires were getting cupped.


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2017)

The best sign ever - resorts are starting open.  Timberline last Saturday,  A Basin this Friday and planks on the ground on Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 11, 2017)

granite said:


> *Every year I put snow tires on my car at the end of September and run them all year.*  I drive about 50,000 miles a year.



Why?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why?



You beat me to that question? So he likes sloppy handing all year?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 11, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> You beat me to that question? So he likes sloppy handing all year?



And needlessly wasting lots of money on tires?  I don't even.....


----------



## ss20 (Oct 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> And needlessly wasting lots of money on tires?  I don't even.....



I put mine on as late as I have to and take them off as soon as I can.  Snow tires ain't cheap...


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 11, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I put mine on as late as I have to and take them off as soon as I can.  Snow tires ain't cheap...



Ours go on the Wed before Thanksgiving.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I put mine on as late as I have to and take them off as soon as I can.  Snow tires ain't cheap...



The snow tires for my truck are slightly cheaper than the All-seasons I use the rest of the year. But I agree with it making no sense to drive them all year. The rubber compound in the winter tires is so much softer than a/s. Early spring when I still have my snow tires on I can feel a difference and can't wait to switch back once I'm pretty confident I won't hit snow in VT on the roads anymore.


----------



## granite (Oct 11, 2017)

I have better things to do than have tires put on and taken off several times a year.  As I said, the snow tires I put on my car aren't that aggressive.  They handle fine all year long and are smooth and quiet.  I also get brand new snow tires with plenty of tread to start each winter.  Sometimes I have to go on dirt roads that can get quite muddy, spring-summer-fall, so its good to have them then too for better traction.  It doesn't cost any more, maybe less because I'm not paying to have the tires switched over-mount and balance.  It's once a year and done for me and let it snow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, in your case it really would be one more visit to the tire guy.  I put a similar amount of miles on my car and typically go five months with snows and seven with summer tires.  I usually get about 60k out of the summers and 40k out of the snows. I have a very reasonable mechanic though that only charges $10 a tire for mount and balance or $5 a tire for a swap over.  I have dedicated rims for the snows and I only have a FWD car, so aggressive snows are a must for me.  Only works out to $40-60 extra per year. 

To each their own though

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## granite (Oct 11, 2017)

Snow tires for trucks and for my front wheel drive car aren't the same.  The snow tires I have don't seem to be too soft a compound.  I did some research on them, they have pretty good ratings for dry handling.  The picture shows them not all that much different then some all season tires.  I think they are a great price too for a snow tire.

http://www.falkentire.com/tires/passenger-car-tires/espia-epz-ii-tire


----------



## ss20 (Oct 11, 2017)

Signs ski season is getting closer- snow tire comparing and bitching


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 12, 2017)

ss20 said:


> *I put mine on as late as I have to and take them off as soon as I can.  Snow tires ain't cheap*...



Same.

 I typically put my snows on in December and off post my last VT ski trip, late March to mid April depending.  

They'll last for years.



cdskier said:


> *I agree with it making no sense to drive them all year. *



In addition to the other reasons already mentioned for it making no sense, cumulatively it's a big waste of gas.


----------



## granite (Oct 12, 2017)

It would take more gas for me to drive to and from the tire shop two or three times a year to have my tires changed over than any minuscule gas mileage savings I would get from running all season tires for half a year.  In addition, I wouldn't wait around for them to change the tires over, I would have my wife drive another car and take me back home.  Then have her drive me back to the shop again later.  That's a waste of gas.  The other thing the critics are forgetting is my time.  I not going to waste my time going to and from the tire shop two or three times a year.  One and done for me, a nice-smooth-quiet non-aggressive snow tire for me works fine-no problems.  Plus, you won't see me getting caught in a sudden early season snow storm; and how many of you haven't gotten around to switching your tires and then all of sudden it's too late and your stuck in a storm with your worn all seasons?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2017)

granite said:


> It would take more gas for me to drive to and from the tire shop two or three times a year to have my tires changed over than any minuscule gas mileage savings I would get from running all season tires for half a year.  In addition, I wouldn't wait around for them to change the tires over, I would have my wife drive another car and take me back home.  Then have her drive me back to the shop again later.  That's a waste of gas.  The other thing the critics are forgetting is my time.  I not going to waste my time going to and from the tire shop two or three times a year.  One and done for me, a nice-smooth-quiet non-aggressive snow tire for me works fine-no problems.  Plus, you won't see me getting caught in a sudden early season snow storm; and how many of you haven't gotten around to switching your tires and then all of sudden it's too late and your stuck in a storm with your worn all seasons?



Yup, snow in August in New England....Lol We are not gonna change your mind, so never mind.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2017)

I generally try to time my tire changeover to coincide with an oil change...so no extra trips are involved at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I generally try to time my tire changeover to coincide with an oil change...so no extra trips are involved at all.


Good point.  I do the same.  Same goes for rotations. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Oct 12, 2017)

...FROST ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 8 AM EDT FRIDAY...

The National Weather Service in Gray has issued a Frost Advisory,
which is in effect from 2 AM to 8 AM EDT Friday.

* Temperatures...In the mid 30s.

* Timing...Late tonight and early Friday morning.

* Impacts...Outdoor plants may be killed if left unprotected.


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2017)

We run  with all season tires only.  They are pretty darn good these days.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 12, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Yup, snow in August in New England....Lol *We are not gonna change your mind, so never mind*.



I read that wondering, where in Nunavut does he live?  Must be 1,200 miles to the nearest garage.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> We run  with all season tires only.  They are pretty darn good these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



we run all terrains year round.  Work great.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 12, 2017)

Hybrid All Terrains (AT/MT hybrid) yr round on my truck. All seasons on wife's SUV until late November when snows go on until early April

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> We run  with all season tires only.  They are pretty darn good these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Does Colorado require snowtires?


----------



## granite (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a max pass this year, so I've been looking at ski area web sites and trail maps.  Doing some home work, getting an idea of the terrain at the ski areas I'll go to that I don't know well, or don't know at all.  

Glad I got my car inspected, my oil changed, a four wheel alignment, complete interior/exterior detail and new snow tires.  Let it snow, my car is ready-is yours?  Anyone that tells you that all season tires work as good as snow tires in snow and ice doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 12, 2017)

granite said:


> I have a max pass this year, so I've been looking at ski area web sites and trail maps.  Doing some home work, getting an idea of the terrain at the ski areas I'll go to that I don't know well, or don't know at all.
> 
> Glad I got my car inspected, my oil changed, a four wheel alignment, complete interior/exterior detail and new snow tires.  Let it snow, my car is ready-is yours?  Anyone that tells you that all season tires work as good as snow tires in snow and ice doesn't know what they are talking about.



Don't forget to take out the summer air in those tires!!  Topped off your blinker fluid yet?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 12, 2017)

tumbler said:


> we run all terrains year round.  Work great.


I tried that with the grabber AT2. I didn't think it was an upgrade in the snow from my all seasons.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2017)

tumbler said:


> we run all terrains year round.  Work great.



I did that up until about 5 or 6 years ago (including the 4 years back when I lived in Rochester, NY). It worked well, but I still think dedicated snow tires are better from my experience. My reasoning for using AT originally was for better snow traction but still only having one tire year round (I was a college kid at the time I started doing that, so two sets of tires was not an option). Now that I have dedicated snow tires I would not go back to running either AS or AT all year as long as I'm going up to VT every weekend.


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2017)

For all wheel/4 wheel, all seasons are ok.  But my Frontier still slid more than I like last winter.  For the Golf and GTI in the house, they are getting snows mounted on dedicated wheels so I can swap out at home.  Much easier as I can wait to change over if winter delays easily.  I also go to minus 1 wheel size on the winters, GTI will just barely allow but it saves about $50/tire at least.  And the greater profile tire for snow is better IMO.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Oct 13, 2017)

Killington opened on this day (Oct 13) in 2012. https://snowdaze.com/killington-historical-snowfall


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2017)

urungus said:


> Killington opened on this day (Oct 13) in 2012. https://snowdaze.com/killington-historical-snowfall



Sigh


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 13, 2017)

urungus said:


> Killington opened on this day (Oct 13) in 2012. https://snowdaze.com/killington-historical-snowfall



I remember that as my son called me and said guess where I m, when he was going to Castleton.


----------

